# List of Really Useful Online Services and Websites.



## rishitells (Jan 3, 2010)

Go Here : *www.curiousread.com/2008/12/50-websites-youll-wonder-how-you-lived.html 

Please don't mind if you found them before.

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------


Hey, there is a bug in forum-
The link is not displaying properly, 
Sorry for double posting......But forum was not working properly, so it happened.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 3, 2010)

This the not only bug. There are many bug in this forum. Digit is working on it....!! 

BTW the link you provided is saying "Blogger : Page Not Found"


----------



## rishitells (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually I am providing the right link.
But it's automatically getting modified by forum.

here is the link again....with extra asterisk after "2008".
*www.curiousread.com/2008*/12/50-websites-youll-wonder-how-you-lived.html

But when visiting the link, please remove the asterisk after 2008.
here is where problem is being created.
whenever I write the link, the place where "2008*/12/50" is written [excluding the asterisk], it gets converted into  smiley 

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------

Hope the bug will be fixed soon...........

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------

Administrators, please delete the duplicate thread.
When I was writing it, the forum stopped working.
And when I clicked 'Post Reply' again, there were two threads.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 4, 2010)

Yah got it....!! 

Thanks for sharing. Ya all those you are talking about are bugs here. Admins are working on it. Hope to get fixed them soon.


----------

